# quick worldmark question please =)



## TUGBrian (Jul 15, 2008)

as im not a worldmark expert..but this was asked of me earlier today!



> I am wondering if you own 25,000 Worldmark credits ( or a certain level if this is not it ) and some of these are purchased from the resale market do they allow you to have the VIP status to make early reservations?
> 
> What do they not allow you to do with your resale credits if mixed with some you purchased from them direct?



thanks in advance!


----------



## ladycody (Jul 15, 2008)

There is no level which allows you to make earlier reservations using your credits.  The earliest anyone can book is 13 months out.  

Depending on when your resale credits were purchased...they may or may not count toward a higher vip level (travelshare) which does currently allow you to access FunTime (essentially this allows for advanced booking of _short notice _stays (within 2-6 weeks out) in which you dont have to use your credits but can choose to pay 6 cents (or there abouts) instead.

Travelshare is a developer program that offers no gaurantees as to its continuation...

Hope that helps.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 16, 2008)

ladycody said:


> There is no level which allows you to make earlier reservations using your credits.  The earliest anyone can book is 13 months out.
> 
> Depending on when your resale credits were purchased...they may or may not count toward a higher vip level (travelshare) which does currently allow you to access FunTime (essentially this allows for advanced booking of _short notice _stays (within 2-6 weeks out) in which you dont have to use your credits but can choose to pay 6 cents (or there abouts) instead.
> 
> ...



Furthermore... Without travelshare, you can still rent credits from other owners at a a similar cost (certainly $0.07) and book reservations ahead of TS members.

/Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you!


----------

